# Fragrancebuddy FO help please!



## cerelife (Aug 24, 2015)

H! I want to order some FOs from FragranceBuddy and I need some help with usage amounts. I usually make 2lb batches and start at 0.5oz ppo and increase the amount if needed. But since they don’t offer 2 oz amounts (and I really don’t want to order 4oz of a FO I don’t know if I will like), I’m trying to figure out which of the following FOs I could order in the 1 oz bottles that would provide at least a light/moderate scent at 0.5oz ppo. I know another poster had mentioned that some of the Lush dupes from this vendor needed higher usage rates. Any help would be most appreciated!!! TIA

Lush dupes:
American Cream
Flying Fox
Porridge
Sex Bomb
Skinny Dip
Supernova

Other scents:
Sea Witch MW type
Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper
Creamsicle

BTW - I soaped the Creamsicle FO from Rustic Escentuals last week at 0.5oz ppo. Smelled great OOB and light (but still nice) as I mixed/poured. Absolutely zero scent when I unmolded the soap and 1 week into the cure. I’m hoping the scent will come back during cure, but at this point it isn’t a matter of the FO morphing or fading - it disappeared completely!


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a lot of their Lush dupes but I haven't soaped most of them. I just did Northern Lights this weekend at 0.8ppo and I feel the scent is already a bit light. I have Skinny Dip and Supernova and I really like the smell of both. Have you checked the fragrance oil chart? I forget if they put the usage rate but I know there are a reviews for a lot of those dupes.


----------



## fluffmuffin (Aug 25, 2015)

This doesn't address any of the dupes you listed, as I haven't soaped them yet. (Sex bomb smells crazy amazing, though!) 

I have soaped the Avobath dupe and that one is nice and strong at 0.5 oz ppo, if that helps anything at all.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

I just checked the SSRB, quite a few of the dupes were reviewed (although not many reviews for each one).  The only one where someone reported bad fading was The Comforter, all the rest were described as holding pretty well, and folks seemed to like the scents.  People seemed to be mostly soaping in the 1 oz/ppo range, going to as low as .7, only a couple of times discernibly less.  From there it seems like .5 would be too low on most/nearly all of these FO's.

ETA:  I assume that you really want to try these b/c they are Lush dupes and FB is one of the few vendors who makes them?  If so, maybe you could just make 1 lb batches w/the 1oz sample bottles (rather than your regular 2 lb ones) and see if there are any you love?  That may not work out w/your costing needs (ie; you need to stay w/.5 for cost reasons) if you are selling, though.


----------



## fluffmuffin (Aug 25, 2015)

You know, I just checked the website and for many (but not all, unfortunately) of the FOs on fragrancebuddy, the price per ounce is the same for 1oz bottle as it is for a 4oz bottle...you could just order two 1 ounce bottles to get exactly what you need for the same price in some cases. I am kicking myself for just now realizing this--I ordered from them a few days ago!!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 25, 2015)

Why don't you go with 1 oz ppo of oil? It not real cost effective to use less if you do not like the super light fragrance and ditch the soap. I soap all fo's other than cloves, cinnamon, etc fo's at 1-1.2 ppo. A very minimal amount of soaps end up to strong. Testing much less than a lb of soap does not give a true sample of the fragrance in my opinion, little soapies do not hold onto fo as long as a full bar. I have a creamsicle from NDA soaped at 1.1 ppo and is fantastic. It smell just like an Orange Julius


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

Like Carolyn, I usually use 1 oz of FO ppo.  They are v. rarely too heavy after cure, and if I don't go that high they are sometimes too *light* after cure. That might be just my nose.  Although my giftees usually want more scent, not less, as long as they like the scent in the first place.

I started out w/MP for a couple of years, before doing CP.  MP holds scent much better, and I have to say - although I hate to do so, b/c I am a CP afficianado, much prefer to make it/use it myself - the people I give soap to seem to prefer it for that reason, and because it can be pretty in ways that I cannot accomplish w/CP.


----------



## dudeitsashley (Aug 25, 2015)

I have used their ice blue, rose jam, and lady Catrina all at 1oz opp. The rose jam smells strong and did discolor my soap. The ice blue is a little lighter but still smells great with no discoloration and the lady Catrina is super strong with no discoloration.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I add my FO's to my oils, and do a sniff test to see if I want to add more before I soap them. Doesn't always work, but it does usually give an indicator and helps to keep costs down if the scent seems strong at 0.5 ppo  But I don't mind spending more for a great scent!
fluffmuffin - thanks for the heads-up about the same price per ounce for some of the FOs - I didn't even think to check that <slapping forehead>
cmzaha - NDA = New Directions, right? I'll have to check that one out!
notally - thanks for checking the SSRB! I just signed up with them/answered the initial email to activate my account - so I should be able to access it in a few days


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes NDA is New Directions Aromatics


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 26, 2015)

I also soap at 1 oz per pound, of the ones you mentioned sex bomb and super nova have good scent retention. The Dark Knight is very strong, and so are the Patchouli Passion, Lavender Sage, and Gypsy Rose. I agree with using more and getting a soap that you are happy with. Regardless of which supplier many fragrance oils are on the light side at .50 oz per pound.


----------

